# Quick edit bug



## CockroachMan (Aug 1, 2008)

Found a bug with the quick edit while making this big post: http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=98283

Clicked on the quick edit to correct a link, and on the quick edit window showed only the first and last lines of my post.. went to full edit then and it continued the same! Went back to the thread, and my post became just like that! Only a few lines :/

Made me almost lose the whole thing


----------



## Destructobot (Aug 1, 2008)

I don't think it's an edit bug, quick or full, because I get the same behavior when I try to quote that post.



Spoiler






			
				CockroachMan said:
			
		

> Hi everyone!
> 
> Seeing that Hadrian is not here this week with his weekly preview thread, I decided to make one of those fancy preview threads of my own to see what the fuzz is all about
> 
> ...






It seems to cut out at the link to Shaymin on whatever site. Maybe it's a funky character in the link? If you still have the source for the whole post, please post it here inside code tags.


----------



## CockroachMan (Aug 1, 2008)

Yeah.. I just tried to edit it on full and got the same problem, haven't noticed it, it's probably something related to the link.. anyway, it's a bug.. here's the code:

<!--c1--><div class='codetop'>CODE</div><div class='codemain'><!--ec1-->Hi everyone!

Seeing that Hadrian is not here this week with his weekly preview thread, I decided to make one of those fancy preview threads of my own to see what the fuzz is all about 
Anyway, there's nothing special coming out next week so I decided to make a preview thread to show the huge list of RPGs coming to the DS in the next months/years.. Really, the list is HUGE, I counted 26! So, I decided to make 2 threads.. part 2 coming next week.. hope you guys enjoy it 

Be aware that not all the games have release dates yet.. some might never get a english version even. If you don't see a game here, wait until the next part.. than you can PM me complaining 


On to the list..


*Pokemon Platinum*

*developer:* NintendoÂÂÂÂÂÂ*Japan release date:* 09/13/2008ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ *Europe release date:* some months after the US one
*publisher:* NintendoÂÂÂÂÂÂ *US release date:* next year probably.. 

A new Pokemon! Kinda.. that's basically Pokemon Diamond/Pearl with a new legendary Pokemon, a new evolution for shaymin and a new 3D dungeon that actually looks very cool..
Not enough for me to play again a game that I spent 50 hours on.. but Pokemon fans will certainly want try it (that 3D dungeon looks REALLY cool, almost makes me want to play it! Check the trailer).
Also, You can get 2 new pokemons for your Wii ranch! 

trailer: http://www.gamekyo.com/video12546_pokemon-...commercial.html


[hr][/hr]


[b]Black Sigil: Blade of the Exiled[/b]

[b]developer:[/b] Archcract StudioÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ[b]Japan release date:[/b] TBAÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ[b]Europe release date:[/b] TBA
[b]publisher:[/b] Graffiti EntertainmentÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ[b]US release date:[/b] 11/30/2007

This was originaly a GBA game, but ended up being moved to the DS. It's japanese styled RPG made by a western company.. not something you see everyday. The graphics remind me of later SNES RPGs like Chrono Trigger and Tales of Phantasia, not a bad thing.
Yep, it's a game from a small and unknown company, but could certainly be a good surprise.

[youtube]xFcHvakg4-M[/youtube]ÂÂ[img]http://www.gamekyo.com/Webmasters/Images/70251020080504_133103_0_big.jpg 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










*Blue Dragon Plus*

*developer:* Brownie BrownÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ *Japan release date:* 09/04/2008ÂÂ*Europe release date:* Keep praying
*publisher:* AQ InteractiveÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ *US release date:* One day, I hope 

Not like the 360 game, this is a strategy RPG. Never played the 360 one, but this is supposed to be a spin-off with the same characters and folowing the same plot.
What's more to say? Looks good.. no dates for an english release yet but the 360 game got one, so, I don't see why this wouldn't. 

[youtube]9WNAbbFm3ME[/youtube] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









*Away Shuffle Dungeon*

*developer:* ArtoonÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ *Japan release date:* 10/16/2008ÂÂ *Europe release date:* 11/30/2007 (Yey, this one got dates for everyone )
*publisher:* Virgin Interactive (Majesco in the US/EUR)ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ *US release date:* 11/30/2007

Now, this is an interesting one.. writed by Hironobu Sakaguchi (the guy from Final Fantasy 1 to 10) and with character design by Naoto Oshima(the original Sonic designer).
It's an action RPG with random generated dungeons! The big catch here is that they change in real time and can change while you're at, killing you if you don't pay attention.

[youtube]For2zJA1y0A[/youtube] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












*Sonic Chronicles : The Dark Brotherhood*

*developer:* BioWareÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ*Japan release date:* TBA (TAKE THAT JAPAN!)ÂÂ*Europe release date:* 09/26/2008
*publisher:* SEGAÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ÂÂÂÂ *US release date:* 08/31/2008

A Sonic.. RPG.. on the DS.. by BIOWARE.. REALLY.. WTF? That was my first thought when I saw this.
Well, it worked for Mario why coulnd't it work for Sonic? (I know, please don't answer <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/sleep.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="-_-" border="0" alt="sleep.gif" />)
Anyway, the game is looking pretty good with 2d handdrawn backgrounds and 3D sprites. The games is controled with the stylus. The battles are turn based with Elite Beat Agent style minigames for special attacks!
According to BioWare the game will have 2 parts, one filled with classical Sonic areas from previous games and a second part, more obscure, with totally new places. Of course, all your favorite Sonic characters are there: Tails, Knuckles, Amy, Shadow (that's your favorite? really?), Cream and even Big, The Cat (who?).
This could finally be the chance to Sonic to redeem from all the crappy he's been giving us lately.. hope Bioware doesn't blow it. 

gameplay video: http://www.gamekyo.com/video12368_sonic-chronicles-ds-new-gameplay-video.html














*Fire Emblem: New Shadow Dragons and the Blade of Light*

*developer:* Intelligent SystemsÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ*Japan release date:* 08/07/2008ÂÂ *Europe release date:* TBA
*publisher:* NintendoÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ÂÂÂÂ *US release date:* TBA

A remake of the first Fire Emblem game for the NES. 
Not much to say about it (I wasted it all on the Sonic preview), erm.. you play as Marth (cool, I like him in Brawl), I never played the a Fire Emblem actualy, but, well, everyone says that it's a great strategy game. And this version will have Wi-Fi support!
So, here's my chance to finally play the damn thing.














*Tales of Hearts*

*developer:* Namco BandaiÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ *Japan release date:* 12/31/2008ÂÂ *Europe release date:* who knows!?
*publisher:* Namco BandaiÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ*US release date:* I wouldn't bet on it

Another Tales games! And that's it.. has some very pretty videos with androgenous characters, 3D backgrounds with 2D sprites (including on battles) and doubt we'll see it in english.
Anyway, We can always have hope on Namco and romhackers!
Also, the game is being developed by Team Destiny, which is apparently good.. I don't know I only played the SNES game, but some people told me that the team is good, whatever.. 














*World Destruction*

*developer:* ImageepochÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ*Japan release date:* 09/25/2008ÂÂ*Europe release date:* One day...
*publisher:* SEGAÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ *US release date:* One day...


Written by Masato Kato (Chrono Cross, Xenogears) and with OST by Yasunori Mitsuda (again Chrono Cross and Xenogears). 2D sprites, 3D environments, turn based battles using both screens for big/flying enemies.. looks like an interesting title to check.
You control Kirie, a guy with the ability to destroy the world! And he's forced to join a committee that wants to destroy the world! Or that's what I've heard.. kinda creative..
There's also an anime based on the game going on right now (not that I care). 



*Spectrobes - Beyond the Portals*

*developer:* JupiterÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ*Japan release date:* TBAÂÂ*Europe release date:* 11/30/2008
*publisher:* Disney InteractiveÂÂÂÂÂÂ *US release date:* 11/30/2008

Spectrobes: Beyond The Portals continues the story of Rallen and Jeena, interplanetary patrol officers who discover, excavate, awaken and train mysterious fossilised creatures known as Spectrobes and then use them to battle enemies. The story surrounds the origins of mysterious portals that lead to distant dimensions, and Spectrobes from them.*
Never played the first one, looks like a Pokemon clone to me, some people told me it was actually good.. this sequel is fully 3D, with new Pokemons Spectrobes, and WiFi features!

*I have to admit, I copied that from Wikipedia, should have thought about that before.. damn!



*Wind of Nostalgia*

*developer:* Matrix SoftwareÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ*Japan release date:* 11/30/2008ÂÂ*Europe release date:* ???
*publisher:* TecmoÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ*US release date:* I wish I knew

Ok.. Wikipedia couldn't help me on this one.. anyway, you play as Eddie: "a young London native who’s decided to adventure off to unknown lands in search of his missing father”. The game has real world locations like Africa and Rio de Janeiro (I was born there ).
Not much details about it yet, the graphics are pretty.. full 3D here!

[thumb]http://www.gamekyo.com/Webmasters/Images/72581020080705_225501_1_big.jpg[/thumb]ÂÂ[thumb]http://www.gamekyo.com/Webmasters/Images/72581020080705_225501_0_big.jpg[/thumb] [thumb]http://www.gamekyo.com/Webmasters/Images/72581020080704_142812_0_big.jpg[/img]



Stay tuned for part 2 next week with more cool RPGs and will try to say something usefull about the games instead of just write random observations! :yayds:

For those who clicked too early, I pressed the "submit" button too early by mistake before.. sorry for maybe crushing your dreams. <!--c2--></div><!--ec2-->


----------



## Destructobot (Aug 1, 2008)

I shall test my theory that it's all Shaymin's fault:

shaymin

This text  and the link above should both dissapear when quoted.







```
[url="http://bulbapedia.bulbagarden.net/wiki/Shaymin_%28Pok%C3%A9mon%29"]shaymin[/url]

This textÂÂand the link above should both dissapear when quoted.

[thumb]http://www.gamekyo.com/Webmasters/Images/72581020080705_225501_1_big.jpg[/thumb]
```


Edit: Yup, I pasted that in here and it cut out at that link when I quoted it.

Edit 2: Hmm, it doesn't do it when I put the link at the top of this post, but it did when I quoted part of yours. More testing!

Edit 3: That link alone doesn't do it, but if I add the part about Wind of Nostalgia it skips from that link to the first [ thumb ] tag. Even more testing!


----------



## Destructobot (Aug 1, 2008)

More testing!


RandomSite

This text  and the link above should both dissapear when quoted.







```
[url="http://www.random_site.net"]RandomSite[/url]

This textÂÂand the link above should both dissapear when quoted.

[thumb]http://img231.imageshack.us/img231/303/destructobot2000flippedyd7.gif[/thumb]
```


----------



## Destructobot (Aug 1, 2008)

The [ thumb ] tag seems to delete everything between (and including) the first link in the post (or the first link after the previous thumb tag) and itself when quoting or editing the post. 

RandomSite

This text  and the link above should both dissapear when quoted.





RandomSite

This text  and the link above should both dissapear when quoted.


----------



## CockroachMan (Aug 1, 2008)

Thanks Destructobot! That's the fastest response to a bug report I've ever seen..


----------



## Sephi (Oct 6, 2008)

coumuptette said:
			
		

> How i may contact admin this site? I have a question.
> iijiivei


You've already been told multiple times, plus this isn't the right place to ask.


----------



## JPH (Oct 6, 2008)

coumuptette said:
			
		

> How i may contact admin this site? I have a question.
> iijiivei


Completely off-topic.

BUT TO ANSWER YOUR QUESTION YOU'VE ASKED MORE THAN ONCE - YOU CAN CONTACT THE SITE ADMINS HERE.


K, back to your discussion.


----------

